# tutorial to connect the wii mote to pc to play game emulators...



## fatelogic

I will give a quick tutorial how to connect a wii mote to your pc to play pc game NES and Game boy advance emulators. I am not aware if there are any other ways to connect a wii mote to the PC so if someone knows a better way please share  also, if someone knows how to connect a PS3 or an xbox 360 controller to PC to play emulators please share.

What you will need is:

1- bluetooth on your pc. Most laptops or pc's should already have build in bluetooth but if not, buy a dongle. I am not sure if there are some that are not supported or not. I just use my laptops built in bluetooth and it works out of the box.

2- software called bluesoleil it is not free but I have the free version (*win*k) if any of you poor people need a copy I am willing to share.

3- the other software needed is called GlovePie and this one is free. Though I just did a quick google and it seems that the site is down. This software also needs some scripts that go along with it but I have the whole thing for those that want to take the easy route... no big deal.

4- and of course a wii remote and the emulators plus roms. I am not sure if it goes against the rules to post the links here for the Roms (games) so i won't because they are copy right... but they are old lol. Who is gonna sue you :| they are all over the place though. the emulators can be found free to download all over. i use nestopia for NES games and gameboyadvabce for GBA games.

So now that you have all that... install bluesoleil. Once installed click on "search devices" and at the same time press down on 1 and the 2 button on the wii remote. The software will detect it and will show an icon. Then you right click on the icon and select... "connect".

Then you open up GlovePie and go to file → open and you brows to wiimotescripts folder and open up the script either for NES or visual boy advance. Then you hit the "run" button and the wii motes lights should turn on like they do when it connects to the wii console. And then you are ready to play. 

I connect my laptop to my 47 inch flat screen and play the emulators that way... nothing else like it.

so hope this makes sense. if not i sm eilling to help for those that like old games... i think this works on nitendo 64 emulator too...


----------



## David1976

For the xbox 360 controller I use a wired controller and the computer saw it right away and installed the device. Then I just installed a program called xpadder and that seems to work fine... at that point you can just map the buttons..


----------



## fatelogic

> This method has to be wired USB connection to, there may be a way to connect it via Bluetooth - that one I don't know. Anyway, let me know if you want the file and I can e-mail.


 If you would give me the name of the file (PM or here) I think I can manage to find it online some where. preciated.



> It may also be more convenient to just soft-mod a Wii and play emulated games that way (Homebrew channel).


 I have the home brew channel already but the graphics suck.



> Right now I'm enjoying playing emulated stuff on my iPad (MAME, SNES, Genesis, PS1 etc), using a Wii classic Controller tethered to a Wii Remote (some only allow the Wiimote). The sheer novelty of being able to do this is something else!


 I play MAME (also wii) too but on PC.... I like dodonpachi but it's hard.

Your set up going on there sounds cool.... though I've never heard of it.... maybe 'cause I'm not a mac fan  nor a hard core gamer. (not enough time left from work errands house chores, other hobbies, grooming etc.)


----------



## fatelogic

> installed a program called xpadder and that seems to work fine


 I might have to give that a try since it looks like the both xbox and ps3 controllers are supported.


----------

